# what branches can I use in my enclosures?



## goneleocrazy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi All

Ok so my girlfiendschildren got their first mantids yesterday (think they are H.grandis as they have the yellow lips??) they are a male and female and are in seperate sweet jars with some fake plant and a branch (these came with the set up). We have all come to the conclusion that it is a bit bare and they would like to add a second or even third branch to make it a bit more interesting. Is this ok for the mantis or should they only really have the one branch??

I have to say I pleasently shocked by the children as they must have been doing some sneaky research and were telling the people we got them from all about them!!

I was abit aprehensive about it when they asked if they could get one but they have been saving hard and so I went to talk to the people so that I knew myself what was involved and not just what they were telling me.

Now I have to say these creatures are 110% awesome, so fascinating its unreal I am hooked and will definately have to be getting myself one or two or 20!!!!!! Myself and the girlfriend sent the girls to bed early so we could sit and watch them catch the crickets and have some food.

How often and how much should they be fed?? They have a few maggots in teh vermiculite substrate that if they dont catch can turn to flies for them instead and they have had 2 crickets since last night.

Is the sweet jars the best place to keep them or are the exo terra all glass type things with the opening front glass better for them??

I was thinking the 30x30x45 ones??

Any help/advice or suggestions greatfully received as we all want to do the best for these cool little critters.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 12, 2005)

I got the glass one with door on front and lid, i got a 30x30x30 they look ace

a lot of peoiple will say go the jamjar route BUT although its fine i went for the exo terra coz i'm after something to look nice like you would if you had a fishtank

all depends on what you want, a 100% fine sweety jar with mantids to study or mantids to study but also to add to the room decor


----------



## Samzo (Sep 12, 2005)

if you keep 1 or 2 then you can get eye candy enclosures, if you have over 20 then jars are best.


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2005)

I keep most of mine in large sweet jars. Depending on the species, a lot of them move very little, and keeping them ina afailry small enclosure is no problem. With something like the tenodera, it is good to keep them in large, planted tanks/containers, as they like to hunt for their food.

You can put some more foliage and branches in, but you must make sure there is enough room for the mantis to shed. At least twice the length of its body. Asuming it is not adult of course...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## goneleocrazy (Sep 12, 2005)

ok cool

but what I want to know is what trees/bushes is it safe to take branches from or will any tree be ok to use??

I assume I need to dry them out or just use dead wood as a preference??


----------



## Samzo (Sep 12, 2005)

I take whatever I can find... never had a prob. If your worried you could put it in boiling water to kill things or put it in an oven for 15 mins.


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2005)

I always use fruit tree myself, mainly pear and apple.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Any dead branches I can find or just fake plants.


----------

